# care for Blood parrot eggs



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello,

This is the second time my blood parrot pair lay eggs, they are with 4 EY labs 25 G tank

The first time the eggs were eaten after 3 or 2 days, Now I want to try to leave the egggs alone to see if they will hatch.

I have another 45G tank If I move all my fish to that tank and leave the eggs alone do they need any special care, Like Mouth baring cichlid eggs?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

It sometimes takes the parents a couple times to get it right. They may very well have been the ones to eat the eggs the first time around. With that said, a 25gal is to small for your current stock. I'd recommend leaving the parents in their current tank and remove the others.


----------



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> It sometimes takes the parents a couple times to get it right. They may very well have been the ones to eat the eggs the first time around. With that said, a 25gal is to small for your current stock. I'd recommend leaving the parents in their current tank and remove the others.


I had all fish moved to the 35 G tank at the moment There is something else I want to confirm , weather my male is fertile or not.

it's 24 Hours now around 6 eggs turned white and all the rest are still transparent.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

From what I have read, white eggs mean they are unfertilized. Maybe he just didn't get to fertilize all of them?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Methalyne blue should prevent fungus from forming on the egss and I think you need a bigger tank :?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

methylene blue will also harm the bio of tank. it does not distinguish between good and bad bacteria. it kills it all. as far as fertility goes, the blood parrot males are usually infertile.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Argentumblade said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I had all fish moved to the 35 G tank at the moment


Sounds like you are removing the parents as well? The eggs need oxygen; that is why the female hovers over the eggs and fans them with her fins.

If you are going to do it artificially, with out the parents, you need to stick an air stone close to the eggs. Remove the rock that the parents have laid the eggs on and place in a 1-2 gallon pale. Place an air stone next to the rock. Use methylene blue to prevent fungus, at a high concentration so that you can barely even see the rock in the pale. Better in a pale as methylene blue can stain glass. Many years ago I had a 5 gal. with badly stained glass! By the time the fry are free swimming, the dark blue color will be much lighter. You can pour most of the water away, and then pour the fry into the fry tank.

Some claim ALL male blood parrots are sterile ( :-? ) . Others on the internet just say most. So don't get your hopes up too high!


----------

